# 0 Nitrates..Good or Bad?



## ravekiss (Jan 20, 2005)

For months now I've been getting a reading of 0 on my nitrate tests. Ammonia 0, Nitrites 0, Nitrates 0, PH 7.2. Is this a problem? I would think that I should be showing some trace of Nitrate in an established tank. The tank has been running for 9 months. Its inhabitants are guppies, platys, mollies, swords & corys. What are your opinions on this?


----------



## blakeoe (Apr 27, 2005)

read the directions on the test kit very carefully. I had the same problem a while back and realized that the process for adding the drops were different on each test. some you just add shake and read, some you add waight add shake etc.. Im pretty sure you should have some sort of reading if you have fish in the tank.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Any plants in the tank? What water conditioner do you use? Stocking levels of each type of fish? What test kit are you using?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

have you checked the expiration date on your test kit?


----------



## ravekiss (Jan 20, 2005)

I've opened the test kit about 3 months...its a Aquarium Pharmaceuticals Master Test Kit. The tank is not planted. I use Stress Coat & Aquasafe. I have in there 4 corys, 2 adult guppies with about 6 juveniles, 2 adult mollies with 2 juveniles, 2 swords & 2 platys.


----------



## Huugs (Apr 25, 2005)

Ive got that test kit and I know I messed it up and got 0 once by not shaking bottle 2 for 30 seconds.

With this test you have to do this:
Get the water.
Add i think 10 drops of bottle 1.
Mix the test tube up.
Shake bottle 2 for 30 seconds.
Add 10 drops.
Then shake the test tube for 1 minute.

I know from experience that you get 0 if you froget to shake the bottle first.


I would have thought though that no nitrates is good. Unless its a planted tank as the plants need them for food.


----------



## ravekiss (Jan 20, 2005)

I'll run another test paying real close attention to the instructions tonight..I'll post results tomorrow.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

yup there has been one or two times i messed up also...i use the same test kit


----------



## ravekiss (Jan 20, 2005)

*Got results!*



Huugs said:


> Ive got that test kit and I know I messed it up and got 0 once by not shaking bottle 2 for 30 seconds.QUOTE]
> 
> You are so right! I never did that step as directed. I tested again yesterday and it worked! But now there is another problem..I have 40ppm nitrates or maybe more because it was a dark orange color! I did a hefty water change right after testing. Goes to show you that instructions are there for a reason...dont ignore it!
> 
> Thanks guys for your help.


----------



## Huugs (Apr 25, 2005)

Lol, glad thats sorted then. 40ppm is about the highest safe level of nitrates so it was a good idea for the water change. Happy to help and it is an easy mistake to make. Took me a few weeks to remember how to do each test.


----------

